# Can you still feel baby move when you are in early labour?



## snowbaby

Hi 

Just wondering if you would still be able to feel baby moving around while you are in early labour. Have deperate back-ache and am crampy and according to consultant am good to go any time now. But still feeling bubs moving around and still getting prodded by little arms and legs - so just wondering do babies stop moving once labour gets going?? :shrug:

thanks


----------



## kayla2010

interested to see the responses to this....something ive thought about myself...

I have read posts on here from some ladies saying that there babies moved all the way through labour even in active labour...

And some say babies are pretty still...I think in early labour it will be normal to feel baby wriggling slightly especially because your contractions wont be that close together


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yes you will still be able to feel baby - I could feel her wiggling and poking me right up to pushing her out :flower:


----------



## KitKatBit

Yes he/she still moves just the same. You might not feel it as much though, with everything else going on. A bit like if you're busy doing something in the normal way - I often notice a lot more movement when I'm sitting peacefully.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Yup.
You can even feel them when you are in heavy labor.
I read in my childbirth book about a birth story where a woman could still feel her baby kicking when the head was coming out.
EEK


----------



## lilfish

brunette&bubs said:


> Yup.
> You can even feel them when you are in heavy labor.
> I read in my childbirth book about a birth story where a woman could still feel her baby kicking when the head was coming out.
> EEK

Freaky! But I guess also reassuring - you know they're ok.


----------



## Hayles

I can't actually remember but I looks like you can feel them, to be honest I was so pre occupied with the pain I didn't even think about babys movement


----------



## blondey

Someone asked this question at my parent craft lesson today and the MW said that the baby will still move throughout labour. (Sometimes even when it's head is poking out and you are waiting for the next contraction it can wriggle about!) She also said it's a common misconception that movements get less the closer you get to being in labour. She said you might not feel baby as much (but should still feel it) during the early stages of labour only becuase you are more focused on the pain. 

xx


----------



## Kitten596

At the antenatal class I went to, they said you should still monitor the baby's movements throughout early labour!


----------

